
Stephen Wolfram: 'The textbook has never interested me' - srikar
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/jun/29/stephen-wolfram-textbook-never-interested-me-wolframalpha
======
ihnorton
Very interesting response to one of the flash questions at the end:

>> What is the least evidence-based, most irrational area of your life?

> High-risk, optimistic hiring of people. I'm interested in the trajectories
> of people's lives and how they develop but it is something for which I have
> the least well-developed theories.

